# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Video Thiết kế web bằng asp.net (từ A-Z)

## 360vietnam

Đây là toàn bộ video clip lập trình asp.net viết bằng vb mà mình đã sưu tầm cũng khá lâu đó. với bộ video này bạn sẽ làm được gì?
1. Tự tay thiết kế 1 ứng dụng web thật hoàn hảo. (đối với những bạn mới lập trình asp.net thì đây là rất bổ ích. Video hướng dẫn những bước cơ bản nhất để thiết kế 1 trang web - thiết kế từng trang một rồi ráp lại thành một trang hoàn chỉnh )
2. Tự lập trình (code) từ a-z.


*Link Mediafire:* 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=30db256ead67d4088ef1259ff1b60e81b4d55378  887e8a5e77b784fef9ed9be3

Theo: www.Beenvn.com


Chào các Bạn! Hôm rồi mình vừa nhận được một vài Email của các Bạn, về file "Part6" không download được, mình cũng đã down thử (để kiểm tra), file down về vẫn bình thương, và chạy rất ok.
Nhưng vì mình nén bằng winrar, nhiều bạn down về giải nén bị lỗi. Nền mình đã up lên file mới dưới dạng file "*.001". (mình vẫn để 2 dạng file down, file "*.rar" và "*.001") các bạn down dạng file nào cũng được.

Và đây là cách giải nén:

1. Đối với file "*.rar"các bạn down về đủ các part rồi giải nén bình thường.

2. Đối với file "*.001":
+ Các bạn down đủ part rồi dùng phần mêm "File Splitter and Joiner" để nối file.
+ Sau đó dùng phần mền Ultra iso premium 9.1” để giải nén.
+ Các bạn có thể dùng Ultra iso để tạo ổ đỉa ảo chạy file iso hoặc giải nén file iso xong rồi chạy chương trình bình thường đều được.

----------


## namsgu3979

link hỏng hết oy bạn ơiOops The requested URL was not found on this server

----------


## vmb_thaibui

link die roi bạn ơi còn sevver nào khác không bạn

----------


## danghoaqt

links mới đây các bác

Đây là toàn bộ video clip lập trình asp.net viết bằng vb mà mình đã sưu tầm cũng khá lâu đó. với bộ video này bạn sẽ làm được gì?
1. Tự tay thiết kế 1 ứng dụng web thật hoàn hảo. (đối với những bạn mới lập trình asp.net thì đây là rất bổ ích. Video hướng dẫn những bước cơ bản nhất để thiết kế 1 trang web - thiết kế từng trang một rồi ráp lại thành một trang hoàn chỉnh )
2. Tự lập trình (code) từ a-z.


*Link Mediafire:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3...b784fef9ed9be3

theo: http://viet4room.com
*

----------

